# Fishing E-bike ;)



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

I fish and ebike all the time, I just laugh at all the fisher-people walking. I cover about 100x the area they can on foot. I have a collapseable 6'4" rod I bought at Cabella's with a smaller sized reel and I carry that along with a small tackle box meant for mini screws, its about 4"x6"x1" it all fits in a regular backpack along with my 2 chargers with my 2 batteries that contain a total of 2kwh which only nets me a measly 30 miles on some days or 40 miles other days, depending on my legs. I can get into the bushy area's next to the river very easy, if it was a different river topography the hoofers might have an advantage, the good thing around my parts is theres about 30miles of city diameter that has pathways on both sides of the river from city limits to city limits. I just attach the u lock to a wheel but I never leave the site of the ebike, which is a disadvantage for the city limits where I'd like to be able to leave the ebike but there are to many berry pickers around.


----------

